# Maverick HPXV 17



## Rick Kersey (Apr 14, 2005)

I just listed my HPX down in the Classified section. Please take a look.

Thanks !


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thats a nice looking boat!


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Rick are you replacing it?


----------



## Rick Kersey (Apr 14, 2005)

Yea, Mike. How ya been. I'm looking at giving the 18 HPX a try for a while. The 17 HPXT has some new engineering that accommodates a lift plate now. Kinda considering that too. I don't ever keep any of them very long, thats the great thing about working with Maverick.

Yes, I have been amusing myself with a long rod for several years now, but got away from it long enough that my casting is really pulling a large vacuum. But re-learning that fishing is fun and no longer a job..

CRW, Thank You Very Much !

Regards
RK


----------



## Rick Kersey (Apr 14, 2005)

I just came across this video filmed Aug 21 around Hopedale, LA. Coincidently from a Maverick 17 HPXV.


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

If that video doesn't make you get off the couch and going fishing, nothing will.

Good Post


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

Pretty cool,I love the Marsh


----------



## Rick Kersey (Apr 14, 2005)

Just reduced to $28,000. Transferrable warrantys.


----------

